# SR9 My impressions



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

An M&P M2.0 compact pistol and a Ruger9 PC Carbine have been my home protector weapons until last week when I replaced the compact pistol with a full size SR9. I chose this early Ruger design over the newer Security and RAP as the SR9 shares the same magazine with the carbine.


This is not a technical review but simply my impressions of the SR9 after a first range session.


I made one component replacement before shooting the SR9 for the first time. I replaced the front sight with a HiViz fiber optic sight. I am a front sight shooter and my eyesight acuity has diminished with age. A fiber optic is much easier for me to focus upon than an iron sight. I also blacked out the white dots on the rear sight obviating any negative influence on my focus.


My first range session with the SR09 was a positive experience from the standpoint of gun handling, mechanical operation and accuracy. Therefore, I do not intend to make any other changes to the stock pistol.


During my familiarization shooting session, I used 17-round magazines and loaded three kinds of ammunition; 200 rounds of S&B 124gr FMJ, 100 rounds of Fiocchi 115gr JHP and 51 rounds of Federal 124gr HST. The SR9 handled all without the pistol suffering a single failure.


When shooting, I stood in an icicles stance. The grip was quite comfortable pulling the pistol easily from a DeSantis E-GAT Slide holster. Pistol balance was excellent allowing for smooth and manageable recovery after recoil. This was especially evident when I was quickly able realign to target doing double taps. At all times doing slow or rapid fire, I found the trigger to be acceptable.


The SR9 accuracy is good. My hit patterns on targets placed from seven to fifteen yards was tighter than I make using smaller frame pistols. I attribute this to the SR9 having a longer sight radius than my smaller frame pistols.


Attached 7 yard rapid fire target


The SR9 has two noticeable features different from my other pistols; a visibly loaded chamber indicator and a magazine disconnector. Neither feature interfered with my handling of the pistol.


After spending hours at the range pulling the pistol from holster, shooting and then replacing the pistol in the holster, I know that the SR9 loaded with a 17-round magazine would be too fatiguing for me to carry as my EDC. It would simply be too heavy on my hip for a days-long period of time. But, for the purpose I purchased this pistol (a home protector), its performance at the range and my easy handling of it validated the SR9 as a good choice.


I paid GRABAGUN $311 for the SR9. It is a fine pistol at a modest price and it fully meets my reason in choosing it.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

You forgot to pierce the ears.....


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, must have had a senior moment.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Part of your achieved accuracy may have been due to the recoil control engineered into the SR series. My SR40c is relatively gentle that way.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

We don't see a lot of Ruger love on display here. I'm of the opinion that they make really good handguns and sell them at a very reasonable price and because of the lower price, they are under appreciated. Simply put, Rugers do the job.


----------

